# NOW WHAT!?



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

As some of you know I have not hunted deer in 5 years or so, gun or bow. This year I took out my bow and dusted it off , shot around the yard and got it set to where I wanted it. I was getting kind of excited for season. I went out and scouted my property a few nights and I was getting pumped with what I was seeing . After a few nights of scouting I found 2 tree stands and a pile of bait on my posted propety. This was all I needed to call off hunting season. It was a reminder on why I quit. Now remember I only post 400 acres for myself and daughters, the other 2000 is open to who ever wants it. I put in for a muzzleloader tag this year and got a buck my first time applying I highly dought I will even go out. My dauthters have doe tags and I will probably still have to go with them , but as for me I'm done. Now what do I do with the stands and the jerk thats sitting in them . I have NICELY kicked him out before and the game warden has also had a talk with him. Slow learner. I know what I'd like to do but that illegal.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I would call the local or county law enforcement officer and press charges for trespassing.

Bob


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

I agree with Bob, you've given the opportunity to do what's right, so that speaks volumes about this person. Not to mention he's apparently ruined your season. That being said, go ahead and hunt anyway, a few hours in the stand may change your perspective.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Angus

Man that is tough... what is the scoop with the guy? Is your 400 acres clearly posted and he is simply ignoring them? Doesn't he believe you are the property owner?

So lemme get this straight... he is brazenly going in on your posted 400 acres... setting up a treestand.. and sitting in it? On multiple occassions after being told to stay out by both you and the warden?

If all the above is indeed true.. it's time to bring back the warden.

Ryan


----------



## ALLSUNND (Mar 24, 2005)

Angus If it were me I''d have two nice treestands in my shop!!!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I agree with allsunnd


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I agree with Bob. If this is indeed the truth, why are you not pressing charges on him?


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

sounds to me like you just got a nice set of stands... and why would you let one guy ruin your season..


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd keep the stands since you "found them on your property", they must be yours. And, I'd press charges. I believe trespassing while in possession of a firearm is a felony. That would teach him a lesson.


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

i say press charges and take the stands get two birds with one stone


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I watched this dude tonight , it was pretty windy here so he just drove coulee edges in his 4 X 4 . I know if I take the stands there will be hell to pay some where, but I'm taking them anyway. I will be talking with the game warden tomarrow. I know my neighbor turned him in for chasing turkeys with his pickup last night. This guy is the type of "hunter" ( I hate to use the word hunter) that ruins it for a lot of good hunters . Like I say I will be turning him in in the morning. So if you read on a web site somewhere where a hunter had 2 stands stolen you will know who he is . hahaha.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Angus, Why do you let him ruin your season? You cant let little things like this get to you and keep you from doing something that you've obviously had a passion for at one time


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I used to hunt all the time! I loved it , but in the past 5 to 7 years or so deer season , especially gun season, has turned into nothing but a huge hassle. Cut fences, tresspassers, shot up equipment really don't get to me like it used to but it's when they drive all over the fields and hunt out of a window , and poach that's what gets me . I just want to hunt my little piece of land and have a good time with my family . Nothing more , but there seems to be someone always doing something they shouldn't when I go out. I shot a 200 class buck one time and now everone thinks there is another one like it there. They forget the countless does I've taken. I had an 8 year old stop and ask today if he could put up a stand and bow hunt. I gave him 2 tree stands and told him to have a good time and good luck, give me a picture if you get one.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As a landowner I would guess your worried about vandalism later on. I would find a hunter who is a nice guy and willing to help. I hate leasing land, but if your willing to let him hunt for a favor lease it to him for $1 and let him call the county Sheriff. Forget the game warden, put some legal teeth in it and have the guy leasing it take his rear end to court. If I lived closer, I would help you out on this. 
Lease it to a friend or good hunter you know in town. Of course with the understanding that you and your daughters will still hunt it. I agree with the people that say don't let this ruin your season.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

This sounds like the a lot of the reason's SD's land is all considered posted no matter what. ****** me off so called hunters do this crap.

I really envy you guys up in ND, with the availability to get on unposted land. And I hope you don't end up like us down here.


----------



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you angus 1 for allowing hunters to hunt on your *unposted* land. That is one issue everyone has missed here. You are a true sportsman. I wish there were more people like you. As for the bum who has broken the law, I agree with everyone else, file the charges. I as a paralegal who works with a State's Attorney's Office, love when the game and fish bring in cases like this. I push the attorneys to move switftly and prosecute effectively on all hunting and fishing cases. But, I especially love the criminal trespassing cases.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Angus, I know just how you feel. Last year we had a couple people go onto our 800 acre plot and steal a bunch of our stuff and shoot deer on our land while we wheren't there. We haven't figured out who it was exactly that was doing it, but this year we're setting up trail cams hidden in trees and brush to try and catch them on film before we call them in for trespassing and theft. I say try to do something like that, get that "hunter" ( uke: ) with a camera and go take the case farther than a slap on the wrist from the game warden. He'll do hard time, get hunting privlages taken away (hopefully anyways) and with a bit of luck, stop messing around with other peoples property.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I say lay in to them. One of the guys land I hunt on is heavily posted and he will let almost any one hunt on it if you ask. The first few weekends our ours though. His kids come back from college and we have a good time. A few years ago I had hurt my ankle (do not ask) so I hobbled my way to the end of this great draw for deer and pheasent. We usually get to see a coyote or two. I was hoping to get one of those guys. Knowing we were the only ones to be on that land. After being in position for about 10 min I started hearing gun shots. The group I was to hunt with should not be starting for over an hour. I called on the radio and no answer. That was odd. When they came around the corner I looked at them with the video camera I bought with and it was not the group I was looking for. I taped them until they got about 150 and yelled "Hay you poachers stop where you are! I have you on video. Well long story short they claimed they have permission. About this time I finally could raise one of our party on the radio so we got the land owner there and he knew who they were. He was just going to let them go but I said "Let us hunt on YOUR land." This guy who was on the wrong land and he dose not let any one hunt on his land was not happy I suggested that. This is the best part I told him I was going to call the sheriff because he had shot at me. On the Tape it really looks like he was shooting at me. Well lets put it this way.

On this guys land they limited out in about 15 minutes. I was able to convince my cousin and Dad to finish walking the land and they kicked up so many birds it was insane.

Do not give them a inch they will take the rest of your 400.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Take the stands. If the ground is posted, their yours, their on PRIVATE property that is marked. Get the law involved, not the warden, the law.

But most important, dont let it get ya down. If I quit hunting just because some a**hole stepped on my feet, id never get to hunt.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Get the law involved, not the warden, the law.


Ummm the warden *IS* the law...

Ryan


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont know how the wardens are in the areas you hunt, but where I hunt, especially for this case, your better off going over their heads right to the sheriff.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I agree go to the sheriff. Take the stands and try to enjoy the rest of the season. Don't let this SOB get you or your family down. Tell me who he is i'll put to ole ghillie suit on and smack a couple paint balls between his eyes. That will wake him up. :sniper:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> I dont know how the wardens are in the areas you hunt, but where I hunt, especially for this case, your better off going over their heads right to the sheriff.


That is wholly and completely irrelevent... there is no such thing as "going over their heads" ... They have as much authority as a deputy sheriff...

Often times a local sheriff would want the game and fish to handle it anyways, as they have much more budget and scope being a state agency as compared to a county... but I'm sure you already knew that right?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I can not speak for all of the game wardens but the ones I have directly dealt with would rather work something out than charging someone. You really have to get mad and do some yelling to get them to charge any one. I am sure most are not that way but the ones I have seen are.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

leave the stands right where they are and set out some tree cameras.... then there is absolute proof of who it is... you never know you might get some nice pics of deer also... and go ahead and use the stands right where they are... he mustve put them there for a reason.... just bring a cell phone and a camera... take a pic and call the warden or sheriff if they show up while your there....


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

take the stands. there on your land, there yours. take the a##hole to court for tresspassing, and continue hunting. dont let it ruin your hunt/season


----------



## EsoxPirate (Sep 20, 2007)

Angus where do you live? If your anywhere near me i woudl be willign to help do a littel patroling for you.

esox


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Get pictures and video of the man on your property. Take pictures of his tire tracks crossing your fenceline. Don't know how trespass works in the dakotas, but in Colorado, the land does not even have to be fenced, much less posted...it's the responsibility of the trespasser to know what the law is. Here in CO you lose your hunting privs for a VERY long time with a trespass conviction, and if it's a felony, you cannot posess, much less hunt with a firearm. Leave the stands alone until you get pics of the dude, then have the sheriff confiscate them...even though it's on your land, the stands are still his personal property, and making an airtight case against the guy will be tough if you took his property without notification of law enforcement. Get the local sheriff and wildlife officer involved, and hand this guy's A$$ to him in court. I know you're trying to be a nice guy, but sometimes you have to make an example out of a jerk like that. It's not like he even asked, or is being respectful of your property whatsoever. He's already proven to your neighbor that he's well deserved of some kind of action. I think you're a hell-of-a guy to even allow anyone else to hunt on your other property without worry!! Like colorado used to be 20 years ago. 
I wish you the best of luck!
HM


----------



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

*As I read this post, I can't believe how some people who call themselves "hunters" think they have the right to do what they please when they were told to get LOST, by the land owner. All it takes is one bad apple to ruin it for everyone else, thats why we have so much posted land.
Some people just don't know what common sense means or how to use it.

Definitely get the law involved, immediately! Take the stands if you want.

Don't let a buttmunch like this coward ruin your love for hunting.

You sound like a land owner I would like to meet, not many are that laid back like you are.*


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

Diddo the other good responses.

And....ND just passed the shoot first ask questions later law this summer(as long as they aren't identified as law enforcement or a resident domicile). 
A couple shots at his truck won't hurt next time. I am sure he will come running out to see what happened. And you could have the sheriff on the way. 
Only a few ways to teach rockheads sometimes... :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

And....ND just passed the shoot first ask questions later law this summer what new law is that?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Screw taking his stands lock em up in the tree and hunt out of em...


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

People said:


> And....ND just passed the shoot first ask questions later law this summer what new law is that?


I don't know the exact law number for it, but I am sure you can ask your local law enforcement. 
The NRA called and asked me to call to help get it approved is how I found out about it. (I am a lifetime NRA member) 
I found out it passed from talking with Capt. Steve Kukowski in Minot, and a letter in the mail.

Happy Hunting


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Buxster said:


> Diddo the other good responses.
> 
> And....ND just passed the shoot first ask questions later law this summer(as long as they aren't identified as law enforcement or a resident domicile).
> A couple shots at his truck won't hurt next time. I am sure he will come running out to see what happened. And you could have the sheriff on the way.
> Only a few ways to teach rockheads sometimes... :sniper:


You are not seriously suggesting that he fire a few volleys over someones head for trespassing are you???? *NOTHING* is worth what the penalty and the retaliation might be for something so assinine!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

A guy put one 30yards from my paps house. it was in a clearing. Could so easily see the house. I got a treestand now


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Angus1.....

What ever happened out of this deal?

I am just curious?


----------

